# Networking Problem - Marvell Yukon 88E8057



## morph (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

I tried to install FreeBSD 8.2 on my Lenovo Thinkcenter PC. Installation was successful, but the network adapter didn't work. It's a Marvell Yukon 88E8057 which doesn't seem to be supported by the msk(4) driver FreeBSD chooses for this adapter.

Does anybody know a solution to make this adapter work with FreeBSD 8.2?

morph


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2011)

If it's not supported by FreeBSD you can try ndisgen(8).


----------



## morph (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried ndisgen. But when it builds the kernel module, I get this error mesage: 

```
Building kernel module... ln: @: Operation not supported
build failed. Exiting.
```

I don't know why building of the kernel module fails.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2011)

morph said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I tried to install FreeBSD 8.2 on my Lenovo Thinkcenter PC. Installation was successful, but the network adapter didn't work. It's a Marvell Yukon 88E8057 which doesn't seem to be supported by the msk(4) driver FreeBSD chooses for this adapter.



msk(4) says it does support the 88E8057, and I've got an 88E8071 which works (although it's a little weird).  What happens?  Does the driver not attach, it locks up, or what?  Please also show the output of
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## morph (Mar 16, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> msk(4) says it does support the 88E8057, and I've got an 88E8071 which works (although it's a little weird).  What happens?  Does the driver not attach, it locks up, or what?  Please also show the output of
> `% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`




The driver attaches, but the NIC locks up. First, I configured it to use DHCP, but it didn't get an IP adress. So I changed to a fixed IP-adress, without any success. I cannot ping any device in my network nor receive any ping. By the way, the NIC works fine on Windows 7 an Ubuntu, which are also installed on this machine. But if I do a warm restart after booting FreeBSD, the adapter doesn't work neither under windows nor linux. Only if I turn power off and start the machine again, it works.

ifconfig says:


```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=c011a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
ether 00:1c:25:dd:8f:53
inet 192.168.248.15 netmask =xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.248.255
media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>)
```

here is my output of pciconf:


```
mskc0@pci0:3:0:0:     class=0x020000 card=0x304f17aa chip=0x438011ab rev=0x10
hdr=0x00
vendor    = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
device    = 'Marvell Yukon 8E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (88e8057)
class     = network
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2011)

What I eventually figured out on mine a while back was that the Windows driver apparently was the only thing that could configure the PHY from a cold start reliably.  So boot Windows, reboot into FreeBSD, it works.  Cold-boot FreeBSD, and about half the time it would lock up hard.  The latest driver does not seem to have that problem, but I haven't tested it much.

Since you can reliably repeat the problem, please enter a PR.


----------



## morph (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I can not repeat this problem. 

If I'm doing a warm start after booting FreeBSD and restart with Windows, the adapter doesn't work until the next cold start. But on FreeBSD it never works. I think it can't be an hardware problem, because it works without any problems under windows and linux.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2011)

morph said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I can not repeat this problem.
> 
> If I'm doing a warm start after booting FreeBSD and restart with Windows, the adapter doesn't work until the next cold start. But on FreeBSD it never works.



That's reliably repeating the problem--it never works.



> I think it can't be an hardware problem, because it works without any problems under windows and linux.



Agreed, it's probably a FreeBSD driver problem.  Really, file a PR.  It's quick, and makes sure that whoever is working on the msk driver now knows there is a problem.


----------



## morph (Mar 17, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Agreed, it's probably a FreeBSD driver problem.  Really, file a PR.  It's quick, and makes sure that whoever is working on the msk driver now knows there is a problem.



OK, I will file a PR and hope, that it will be fixed sometime. Meanwhile, I will step back to Ubuntu, which is running without any problems on my system


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2011)

morph said:
			
		

> OK, I will file a PR and hope, that it will be fixed sometime.  Meanwhile, I will step back to Ubuntu, which is running without any problems on my system



Noname Ethernet cards are cheap, often free, and most will work with FreeBSD.

Incidentally, where your ifconfig output says 
	
	



```
1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>
```
 my Intel and Realtek cards show just 
	
	



```
1000baseT <full-duplex>
```
  If you still have FreeBSD on that system, please show the card config in /etc/rc.conf and tell whether the switch is 10/100 or gigabit.


----------



## morph (Mar 17, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Noname Ethernet cards are cheap, often free, and most will work with FreeBSD.
> 
> Incidentally, where your ifconfig output says
> 
> ...



The only card config line in /etc/rc.conf is: 
	
	



```
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
```
 and I'm using a gigabit switch.


----------

